

A 1-1 network pipe that auto discovers other peers using mDNS - hippich
https://github.com/mafintosh/airpaste

======
jekrb
This is awesome for me. Few reasons:

1\. I don't own Apple products, so I don't have Airdrop. I'm not against Apple
or anything, I just prefer using Linux. However, I do think it's quite awesome
that this removes the "airdrop" power from apple. Except on phones. Because
out-of-the-box smartphones can't open terminals :(

2\. It's written in JavaScript and shows really awesome use of streams &
modules. :)

------
tlrobinson
Neat.

This should be obvious, but you probably don't want to use it with private
data on networks with untrusted hosts.

~~~
hippich
I am pretty sure some combination of piping through some encrypting can be
employed, since it works with streams.

------
bahador
This seems pretty cool to me, but I can't think of any use cases. Can you give
an example of any? tia.

~~~
jws
You are sitting by a friend in an airport and want to send them a great video
of a cat.

    
    
      You$ airpaste cat < funny-cat.m4v
    
      Them$ airpaste cat > the-stupid-video-i-have-to-watch-now.m4v
    

You don't have to dig out your IP address. You also don't have to toss it up
to a server with some awful upload speed, it all stays local.

The name suggests the author was thinking of Apple's AirDrop system which does
sort of the same thing. You can share content to an iOS device or Mac without
leaving your local network. You pick a recipient from the available,
acceptable, recipients and if they accept the content transfers. The usual way
of filtering recipients is to only see recipients who are in your contacts.

~~~
mafintosh
or just: airpaste cat | mplayer -

------
ddp
I think this is pretty cool, thanks for posting it!

